# mitsubishi hedge trimmer



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hello all, i have this mitsubishi hedge trimmer that i got at yard sale, it works fine and it was strong and fast but then it started to stall all the time well i figured out it was the ignition modual that went out, but i can find a new part for this hedge trimmer does anyone knew where i can find a ignition part for this trimmer. this is all i got from the body 
mitsubishi tm 10 kaaz machinery company and this is the model number i think 098934 and help is welcomed , i really like to get this little motor running again. thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Before you condemn the ignition module, invest in an inline spark tester to see if it loses spark while running. Much cheaper than a new coil, which may not be the problem: http://powerparts.homedepot.com/Iteminfo.asp?id=41109&item=GP42-031&pid=67426
Almost any power equipment dealer can get or has these, as Oregon 42-031. We use them all the time. If choke helps save it, then it's most likely a fuel system problem, which could even be a vacuum leak. Ensure the gas cap or tank vent works. If air can't get in, fuel can't get to the carb. Easy test is to loosen the cap when it starts to die out. Last time I neede Mitsubishi parts, they sold them to me direct. But, it was generator electrical parts, which I'd bet is a separate division.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there paulr44 i bought a spark tester and there was no spark so it can be either the coil or the other part i forgot the name of it, but i think the name is rectifier, so i need to replace 1 of these parts but where can i find he parts i need, any help is appreciated and thanks paulr44 for the suggestion.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No idea who distributed Mitsubishi OPE, nor if any parts are still available. I'd try either Mits. US engine division, or their generator division - perhaps they can shed some light.
www.mitsubishi-engine.com
http://www.mitsubishi-generators.com/ (you should get a pop-up here, with new contact info. - which is where I got the gen parts)


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks paulr44 ill look it up and see if i can find the parts and again thanks.


----------

